# trip to Scotland



## aldra

well we left on Tuesday

Dropped our Granddaughter at Newcastle Uni

And it's Friday and we are parked on Lindisfarne Causeway looking at at a Rainbow and the tide is in

No one else is parked here the view is brilliant

Met a group of leeds guys eating huge and I mean huge pies, Albert asked where they had got them, his wife made them and there should have been five guys, so they gave us one  for our tea

Lovely day and tomorrow we will visit Holy Island

Then on to Scotland

Aldra


----------



## 4maddogs

Blissful....have a great time.


----------



## simandme

Lucky you!! Sounds like you are having a great start to your trip


----------



## barryd

Watch out! That Gnome 747 often lurks around those there parts. Keep your doors locked up and Shadow on alert! He loves pies an all. Actually Pies are big in the North East!


----------



## aldra

right well I've just unlocked the door in the hope he(747) might just slip in

Pie eaten and was delicious , the view here is still sublime

And we are still alone watching the sea and Holy Island
The tide has turned and the cause way is now open but scarcely any traffic

Aldra


----------



## simandme

Sounds like time for a skinny dip  :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

Aldra wrote

'right well I've just unlocked the door in the hope he(747) might just slip in '

Why? is Shadow still hungry?

We shall be just a few weeks behind you for our Holy Island visit.

Geoff


----------



## barryd

simandme said:


> Sounds like time for a skinny dip  :lol:


Have you ever swam in the North Sea!!

Yeah. Actually Aldra. Stuff the causeway get swimming across to Holy Isle!!

For that real wilding experience. Do you want me to call the ambulance, air sea rescue and RNLI now?


----------



## simandme

I've swum in the southern ocean    Does that count?! :lol: 

10mm wetsuit was the closest I got to nudity in the sea!!!

But, Aldra is a northern lass - made of sterner stuff than myself - in fact, she probably swam to Holy Isle this morning for some exercise and didn't want to embarrass you with her excellent fitness levels :lol:


----------



## coppo

Hope you have a great time and better luck weather wise than we recently had in Scotland.

Set of early April and took in some lovely places Ullapool, Kinlochewe and the highlands. I was really looking forward to getting out walking and birdwatching, Golden Eagles and Osprey the top of my wish list.

BUT, it pi--ed it down every day with high winds to boot, after 4 or 5 days of getting soaked, even my underpants and socks were soaking every day so we gave up, looked at the forecast for Peterborough and saw it was great. Headed straight to the Peterborough show, weather lovely and had a good time.

Just our luck although had 2 weeks in Scotland and the Isle of Skye in April last year and it was beautiful every day.

Moral of the story, take plenty of pants n socks :lol: 

Paul.


----------



## aldra

Visited Holy Island today

Geoff we really enjoyed the Castle, the views from the battlements were great 

the castle itself is small but we found it very intimate and relaxing felt free to wander at will throughout the rooms The Island is beautiful ,wild coast line quite haunting We joined The NT £69 for a couple, the castle would have £13 for two so I think we will make it back over a few visits
Over the next weeks


You can stay at the car park at the beginning of the Causeway, room for 5 vans although we were alone, as usual though cars park up at the side where motorhomes need the width but they eventually move on 8O 

Paul our weather is not brilliant, windy blustery and showers but I'm expecting great things from Scotland  
The last time it rained for three weeks, On Sky the rain was horizontal in the gales and we turned and fled 440 miles without stopping back home 
:lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd

So you survived Holy Isle wild camping without a visit from Gnomey! You were lucky. I should have posted this yesterday and your probably well north of there now but 30 miles or so north of you, just over the border is St Abbs Head and Coldingham Bay which is just stunning! Couple of CL sites and wild spots.


----------



## aldra

Barry we drove through st abbs head, it was stunning, unfortunately we couldn't park, we are too long and anyway it was raining

At present we are on a CL outside Perth , a fine evening

Twee is the only way to describe it, it is immaculately manicured, a small lake, donkey and goats. £12 inc elec, full facilities and showers

Even some gnomes amongst the pots of flowers 

it's not the Scotland we want but full marks because many do and for us tonight it's an oasis

There is a big fully fenced field for the dog to run, we may stay two nights as although he seems well enough in himself Shadow had us up twice in the night sick, and again today he's been sick So it's starvation ration for him this evening and hopefully a nights sleep for us

If we stay tomorrow there is a river ajacent which may provide a pleasant walk and a swim for him

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Sounds great, Aldra - and the average price/night is still good!


----------



## jncrowe

Hi Aldra 
Keep in touch 
We are setting off for Scotland on Saturday 
Up the west coast. I plan to go to ;- 
Beattock Kinlochleven,Arisaig,Invergarry,Kinlochewe or Gairloch, Ullapool,Durness,Melvich,Inver or Brin Herb Nursery then home ,so you never know we might bump into each other 
are in a Trigano Tribute Van (PN 06 RXY )
Saying that we have planned our scottish trip several times and had to cancell our plans at the last minute 
We "usually" have good weather the last two weeks in May so fingers crossed !!
All The Best Have a Good Time 
Cath


----------



## barryd

Poor Shadow! Maybe you should feed him a few locals! Just batter your local Jock on the head, mince him up with a few onions and call it Haggis! Shadow will love that!

Hope he feels better soon. Sounds like your having a great time. X


----------



## mollmagee

jncrowe said:


> Hi Aldra
> I plan to go to ;-
> Beattock Kinlochleven


if you need anything,water top up ,info etc. whilst in kinloch give me a shout.jim m :roll:
but dont try and turn me into a haggis as barry d suggests,to old to be digested.


----------



## motormouth

aldra said:


> Even some gnomes amongst the pots of flowers
> 
> Aldra


  Well you were warned that you would be stalked. He even brought along some of his mates, how low can he get. :lol: Suggest you smash them all whilst you have the chance, you never know where they will appear next.


----------



## barryd

motormouth said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even some gnomes amongst the pots of flowers
> 
> Aldra
> 
> 
> 
> Well you were warned that you would be stalked. He even brought along some of his mates, how low can he get. :lol: Suggest you smash them all whilst you have the chance, you never know where they will appear next.
Click to expand...

Where is the little bare bummed Gnome anyway? Not heard from him for a bit. Maybe he is too busy stalking Sandra!


----------



## jncrowe

Thanks for the offer Jim We dont have mobile internet at the moment I am trying to reasearch what to buy or do but thats another topic ! !


----------



## aldra

He is on holiday, somewhere in a forest for 10 days

Forget which one

can't go gnome bashing Motormouth, I think 747 is lovely he can stalk me anyday :lol: :lol: 

day of sunshine and showers

Planned a route to Inverness across the Cairngorms using 5 or 6 Britstops if the water holds out

If not a desert trip :lol: :lol: , we will have to drink wine  

Though we've just run out of wine 8O  

Aldra


----------



## simandme

OMG - run out of wine!!! 8O  

Quick, who is situated the closest to Aldra, or do I need to courier some to you?!


----------



## suedew

barryd said:


> Poor Shadow! Maybe you should feed him a few locals! Just batter your local Jock on the head, mince him up with a few onions and call it Haggis! Shadow will love that!
> 
> Hope he feels better soon. Sounds like your having a great time. X


Now now Barry, some of us would give him terrible indigestion lol
Hope he is better soon Aldra, Perth is a twee place altogether, hope my cousin isn't reading this lol

Sue


----------



## suedew

jncrowe said:


> Thanks for the offer Jim We dont have mobile internet at the moment I am trying to reasearch what to buy or do but thats another topic ! !


my mobile internet dongle costs me a fiver a month from my phone provider, use it at least once a month if not away just to get my money's worth lol
Do not use it abroad though.
Sue


----------



## jncrowe

So if I go into a vodaphone shop they will sell me a dongle ,bearing in mind I dont know what a dongle is but assume it "dangles" ??
Apologies to OP
Cath


----------



## aldra

Well, I'm still going strong on my Wifi, £11 from EBay, up to three months 2 Kb

shadow seems okay now 
No I can't go feeding him the locals they love hime( there is no accounting for taste) :lol: Maybe if I could disguise his bad points I could pass him on to one

Weather sunny spells, heavy showers and heavy outbreaks of Hail 8O 

sat in the van at a Britstop in Kirriemuir watching the farmer herding sheep, and the most magnificent bull nosing into every thing, he must be so gentle as he could kill a person in a minute I so wish I could post pictures

Beautiful walk in the forest earlier to visit Ossies Folly And the Hermitage 

The walk beside the madly tumbling river culmunating in a splendid powerful waterfall, masses and masses of bluebells, some in flower but we were a bit early, another week and what a sight

We decided last night to give up wine, today we passed a Tesco, what can you do, anyway we may be struggling to survive without water soon
So that decision put on hold :lol: :lol: 

Scotland is beautiful

Did I every tell you both my parents were Scottish andmy maiden name was Scott

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Opps 2gigabites

Whatever that means :lol:


----------



## aldra

Jim, we have Wifi and if we're are in your area we are calling in for a cuppa :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## simandme

aldra said:


> The walk beside the madly tumbling river culmunating in a splendid powerful waterfall, masses and masses of bluebells...


They might say that a picture is worth a thousand words; but you have such a lovely way with words, that it paints a picture for me.

Your posts are like poetry that make the sun shine thru the rainclouds down here!


----------



## rogerblack

Ah, Kirriemuir! Hope you're having a ball . . . :wink: 

(Sassenachs may not get that :roll: :lol: )


----------



## aldra

wonderland   Roger

Aldra


----------



## listerdiesel

We've been up and back to Inverness and beyond a few times, we get into the Scotrail depot at Inverness quite often, and the scenery is magic.

We did John O'Groats on one trip, that was nice but very commercial, Lochalsh and Skye were far more to our taste, and so quiet out of season.

Peter


----------



## barryd

Get yourself over the water to Shetland and the Isle of Unst! Its just about the maddest place I have ever been. They have the Millenium bus shelter there. http://www.unstbusshelter.shetland.co.uk/

When we visited there was actually a half bottle of scotch in it!

Some good wilding up there and on Orkney. Just takes forever to get there!


----------



## rogerblack

If you're heading north from Inverness then we can highly recommend a visit to Dunrobin Castle. The best overall experience of a castle and gardens we've visited anywhere in the UK so far.


----------



## mollmagee

aldra said:


> Jim, we have Wifi and if we're are in your area we are calling in for a cuppa :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


more than welcome.pm sent


----------



## aldra

At present on a small car park off the B 974 at cairn o'mount, up on the moors 1492 ft
Views are great although it's raining :lol: 

No signs about overnight parking so I think we will stay the night and take a little moorland walk if it clears up

Aldra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> At present on a small car park off the B 974 at cairn o'mount, up on the moors 1492 ft
> Views are great although it's raining :lol:
> 
> No signs about overnight parking so I think we will stay the night and take a little moorland walk if it clears up
> 
> Aldra


My spies tell me you are here http://goo.gl/maps/M4dja


----------



## rogerblack

aldra said:


> . . . No signs about overnight parking so I think we will stay the night and take a little moorland walk if it clears up
> Aldra


Even if there were "no overnight parking" signs, they wouldn't have any legal validity, were merely 'advisory' and so could be safely ignored:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-19672972

http://www.deadlinenews.co.uk/2012/...ing-signs-to-be-removed-from-scottish-laybys/

etc.

Looks like a lovely spot, per Barry's link. Can't believe it's raining in Scotland, though! :roll: 
If it's any consolation, we've just had an almighty downpour down here in Berkshire :?

At least it should be way too early for the midges up there :wink:


----------



## aldra

Roger, sunshine and showers sometimes heavy

And I'm not complaining

The moors look as moors should  

Not a midge in sight

And today as way of a change from bluebells the woods to the Reekie Linn waterfall were covered with Primroses masses of of them

Enjoying the trip, the spring flowers and the fauna

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Roger, sunshine and showers sometimes heavy
> 
> And I'm not complaining
> 
> The moors look as moors should
> 
> Not a midge in sight
> 
> And today as way of a change from bluebells the woods to the Reekie Linn waterfall were covered with Primroses masses of of them
> 
> Enjoying the trip, the spring flowers and the fauna
> 
> Sandra


Was my link right then as it was a complete guess (well educated wild campers guess). I havent really got any spies following you although nobody is exactly sure of 747's current location!


----------



## aldra

Barry go back a bit to the bend in the rd

The little car park shows clearly and it's an observation point

Beautiful sunny morning here now and the moors are full of scolding skylarks, obviously nesting time

Aldra


----------



## aldra

On a beautiful CL 

Would add it but I can't sort out the Co ords

visited Crathes Castle, lovely

The gardens will be absolutely magnificent once the herbatous plants come into bloom we are a bit early

Walked in the woods lovely 2 mile walk

But we have to to walk the hound

Really enjoying this trip

Today has been really lovely weather wise

ldra


----------



## aldra

On route to a britstop on the lovely A939 through the Grampian mountains. When we reached it, a ski centre we decided it looked a bit like a blot on the landscape so we carried on. Obviously it will look better in season

And found a beautiful spot wild spot on the banks of the river Spey
N57.23552. W3.38313

Weather wise a dry day and another lovely day spent in Scotland

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Sounds like your having a lovely time wild camping all over Scotland.

You managed to post some GPS points. Well done! :lol: 

If you let me know where your heading next I will ask the wild camping Genie for some suitable spots for you!


----------



## aldra

Hi Barry

It's adding GPS to the campsite data I can't do it won't accept them in that format

How's the no smoking going, don't worry it will happen there is always a time and place and don't get anxious about it

Will PM you with details, will be visiting a member on here maybe tomorrow or the day after

Any news on your next trip

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Aldra, have been following your progress with interest! (the donkeys name is Murphy and we've spent many a summer night admiring the views from the Cairn o' Mount!). Now you're on Speyside (maybe Grantown? Or Craigellachie) and you might enjoy a tour round Glenfiddoch Distillery at Dufftown tomorrow if it's rainy. This is the best distillery tour and there you can sample Scotland's most famous exports! ps. Sent you PM


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Hi Barry
> 
> It's adding GPS to the campsite data I can't do it won't accept them in that format
> 
> How's the no smoking going, don't worry it will happen there is always a time and place and don't get anxious about it
> 
> Will PM you with details, will be visiting a member on here maybe tomorrow or the day after
> 
> Any news on your next trip
> 
> Sandra


Oh yeah. Sorry (re GPS)

Im not going to spoil a good thread with my tails of woe!

Next trip? Dunno!


----------



## aldra

Tonight on a a Britstop

Barry you would be in your element they make CHEESE

Bought a few of there own cheeses

Unfortunately they are closed tomorrow so we can't see them making cheese

Actually the castle we visited was closed on Sat, so we walked the gardens with the mut , SNT but we never thought to check the opening hours, thought the would be open weekends

Raining most of the day but Scotland is still beautiful

Watching the rooks swarming around working out their roost for the night

Tea cooking, wine opened

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

I would have had a cheese sandwich immidiately with my wine. 



aldra said:


> so we walked the gardens with the mut


Had to read this several times before I read mut and not nut. Wondered which of them!  :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Been such a gloomy rainy day so glad to read that you still think Scotland is beautiful!

(Christine, such bad weather today, there was I, reading 'mud'!)

Glad you're settled and comfortable Aldra, keep enjoying!


----------



## 747

Hi Sandra,

Which direction are you heading?

I can probably give you a couple of wilding spots next to the sea a little further North.


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> Hi Sandra,
> 
> Which direction are you heading?
> 
> I can probably give you a couple of wilding spots next to the sea a little further North.


Never trust the Gnome!

Here is a terrifc wild spot for you Sandra. You might need your wellies

56.82, -0.73

Bring us back some smelly cheese!


----------



## aldra

hi 747

We are close to Inverness , going further up North then heading across to the West

Barry couldn't work out those co ords on sat nav or google earth

Happy birthday Roger  

Woken today by an irate guy telling us he bought his house here and didn't want strangers or campervans legally or illegally parked Must have used binoculars to see us across the field behind the hedge. Think he was annoyed that we had permission to stay here 

Even more annoyed that Albert was about to walk Shadow on the field which also belongs to the Britstop, says the place will be teeming with dogs and children and next thing gypsies   

We did try to explain that we only stay one night, make no noise and leave no mess and it's free . Unfortunately it's Sunday so the factory is closed . Did wonder though how he feels about all the cars when people come to buy cheese
aldra


----------



## Christine600

Aldra you should have offered him some blood pressure medication.


----------



## barryd

Stuff that you should have introduced him to Shadow! 

Miserable toad. What's it got to do with him! Arghhh give me his address I'm setting off! It's tipped me over the edge.

Sorry about the co-ordinates by the way. They were 200 miles out in the North Sea. Hence the Wellies.


----------



## aldra

A wet suit more likely, we turned back when the the water got to the doors :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## aldra

At the falls of shin, Lairg 

A damp misty morning turned into a glorious sunny day  

Not a soul around, drinking wine to conserve water :lol: 

Well you have to when wilding, hard but must be done

No Salmon leaping up the rapids today, apparently guarenteed in Sept

Alberts on cooking, me prep, Pork chops, Med veg stir fry and new potatoes, hovered over the Jerseys but they are still a bit pricy :lol: good but not that good yet  

747 got your Pm not sure we are going up that far yet but we still have another 2 weeks then we need to be back for the dentist to uncover these implants and give me teeth 8O 8O 
aldra


----------



## aldra

so completely peaceful now

We are alone

Albert has vanished with the dog

Birds singing

Blissful

Aldra


----------



## Wilmannie

Glad you've found such a lovely spot tonight - and not a midgie in sight in this weather! A great stop-over.
(The Harrods shop there is quite good)


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie said:


> and not a midgie in sight in this weather


Yes this is the best part of the year!


----------



## aldra

it is good -Annie

But expensive

And I'm a Northern lass :lol: :lol: 

But I enjoyed browsing

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Up date

The centre at shin falls is no more, it's burning fiercely as we speak

I imagine it will be gutted, fire engines but the smoke is pouring out getting worse by the minute

We are off now

And no it wasn't me :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

I'm glad you are not hurt!


----------



## Wilmannie

What an exciting holiday Aldra! 

Glad you are safe, hope no one is hurt. That was a lovely Centr too, so sad.

Travel carefully!


----------



## aldra

Didn't see any ambulances so I don't think anyone was hurt, it was quite early on before many people had started to arrive

Amazing how soon it caught though

Tonight staying at a MHF members home, lovely location on the estuary

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Morning papers with pictures showing shin falls centre completely gutted

Apparently one person required treatment for smoke inhalation

The fire fighters couldn't get in for fear of the roof collapsing and they finally got the fire out at 3.30

There wasn't much of it left when we left at mid day

At present sitting at Banok bridge watching the river flowing to the estuary, it would be a lovely place to stay and we are tempted all though we should be heading to the West coast to start making out way homeward
Spent last night with Paul and Tricia, lovely couple, MHF members

Trying to feed the ducks our old bread but the seagulls and crows are faster  

Aldra


----------



## Wilmannie

Hope you're all feeling rested after yesterdays trauma & glad the sun has decided to put in an appearance for you.

Such a shame the lovely Centre is lost. I don't suppose it will be rebuilt, it's never been busy when we've been there. Hope Mr AlFayed was well insured. 

Enjoy the west coast.


----------



## aldra

I imagine he was well insured the rich always are Annie

It the workers that worry me, there can't be that many jobs around the area

An old local guy said the last centre here burnt down too, he added to make room for this one 8O 

It was busy on Sunday and a coach load arrived Monday morning, too late as it happens

Mr Alfyed seems to be well respected round here as a very fair employer

The woods didn't burn fortunately and the Salmon no doubt will return each year to Spawn so it remains a lovely spot to visit

Aldra


----------



## aldra

well we wer seduced by the view and the total peace

And we are still here

Just us the sea nd the gulls

Wine flowing, meal almost ready

Duck, barley and stir fried med veg 

The dog is fed, barley ,rice and chicken

Lifel is good

Aldra


----------



## aldra

travelled today on the lovely A 837 and A 835 to the fall at Corrieshalloch at the gorge Good view from the swaying suspension bridge but even better from the observation point higher up

Very windy up here but I think we will stay the night just off the NT car park Tomorrow hoping for a nice day to visit Inverewe gardens at Poolewe

sunshine and hailstones today but a lovely drive to get here

aldra


----------



## aldra

Well so far it's pouring with rain blowing a gale and the mountain next to us is covered with snow 8O And wasn't when we went to bed :lol: 

Strange weather even for Scotland in May

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Sounds like a full package holiday!


----------



## simandme

And at least there aren't any midges :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Midgies!! You're joking! They have more sense that to be out in weather like this! :lol: 
Aldra, the weather is bad everywhere it seems. Such a pity. But youve had some good days. Now maybe you should just go on up to Cairngorm and take up skiing!!! :lol:


----------



## BritStops

We might cross paths, Aldra, as we're off today for our own mini tour of Scotland. Look out for a Chausson Flash 03 with someone waving madly (or nonchalantly, as the mood takes me).

Stopping over in Yorkshire en route then over the border tomorrow. Will try to update on our own thread if we can get wifi when up there.

Weather forecast says you might be able to enjoy a bit of sun over the next few days!

Steve


----------



## norrie

Aldra,

Come to Islay next week and celebrate feis ile...a festival of whisky and music..Saturday to Saturday....the only requirement is a is a strong liver. 

Hope mine survives..


----------



## aldra

I have been surrounded by mountains the last two days and unable to get a signal

The gardens at Inverewe were well worth a visit although the weather was poor 

Spent the last two nights wilding at Lochs Tulla and Bag an sgolaig

The weather is beautiful the traffic heavy with the bank holiday period and the call to go home is on me so that is where we are heading We will leave the BH to those who need to take advantage of a work free period

We have had a lovely holiday in bonny Scotland and would recommend it to every one

Just driven past loch Lomand, beautiful in the sunshine

We will be back, next time to see the Autumn colours

Aldra


----------



## aldra

home   

The sun is still shining, the garden has grown, the hanging baskets are fantastic and ready to go out of the greenhouse

The dog has resumed chasing the sparrows, they must have missed him

Our grandchildren can return to semi living with us when things go wrong or even if they dont :lol: :lol: 

I'm back home with my large "dysfunctional :lol: :lol: " family

And although I love my time in the motorhome I am so happy to be home .........until the next time

Lake District or Wales??????   

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Brilliant Thread Aldra. Sounds like you had a great time but as always, glad to be back home!

Me next! Well you never know!


----------

